# Green Hamilton Greyhound Pull Wagon



## jsfry (Jul 25, 2017)

I’m new to this forum, so I am seeking your advice and opinions.  I recently purchased a Hamilton Greyhound pull wagon on eBay and picked it up last Sunday.  It was slightly more than what I was expecting to pay, but after seeing what other wagons are going for on eBay, the price seemed reasonable.  It is green with matching green artillery style wheels.  Or at least it used to be green, since there is not much original paint remaining.  It has “Hamilton Greyhound” and “ball bearing” lettering on each side.  Three of the four hubcaps are missing, but the fourth hubcap has “Hamilton” in script lettering (not the single letter “H”).  The hard rubber tires have straight ribbed tread, and there is no lettering on the sidewall of the tires.  I was wondering if anyone could tell me the approximate year it was manufactured?

I would also like any opinions on what I should do with it.  I do like the patina, so I was originally thinking of just cleaning it up a bit by using a stiff bristle brush to remove some of the rust scale and leaving it as is.  Or, once cleaned, clear-coat it (matt or satin finish?) to minimize any future rust.  Or as a third option, do a complete strip and repaint with new decals.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2017)

You can use the search feature here on the forum to find previous threads to help you. Here are a couple to get you started. $78 isn't a bad deal if you like it and its a keeper. Look in the bicycle restoration section of the forum for tips on preserving the original finish. Always be extremely careful around graphics. Good luck with your project! V/r Shawn
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-greyhound-deluxe-wagon.84407/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hamilton-greyhound-wagon-1940s.74384/


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 25, 2017)

Interesting find! First Hamilton wagon I believe I've ever seen in a green color. Mine is from 1954, has blue bed outside and red inside, and has the "H" on the hubcaps. I'm thinking the Hamilton name written out on the caps would be from an earlier year. Keep an eye out on ebay and post a wanted topic on the CABE for a replacement hubcap with the Hamilton name on it. They do come up for sale.

Dave


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2017)

Great find, looks great the way it is. Just add hub caps!


----------



## doreen block (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a Green Greyhound Ball bearings wagon in my pole building, in pretty good condition.  Looks like the one pictured but in better shape.  No offense intended.  Is there a stamp some were on it to find out what year it was made.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2018)

As far as I know there is no marking indicating year. Unless you can find a period ad the best you can do is an estimate on age. V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 4, 2018)

Just soak all the metal in oxalic acid bath.
Lots of directions here.
Reproduction hubcaps are available.


----------

